# Sage Foundation?



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Teeser said:


> In the market for a midrange 8 wt setup to start foray into fly fishing for the upper Texas coast (West Galveston Bay). The local shop has recommended this rod or the TFO BVK. Was curious if anyone has any experience with the foundation? Rod will likely be paired with a Redington Behemoth.


Although I don't own a foundation, I am a big fan. For a long time, I regarded the Orvis recon as the best midpriced rod, however after casting it side by side with the new foundation, I found I actually preferred the foundation, and the foundation is 100$ less. Couple that with being a USA made rod, and sages new return policy (25$ for rods still in production), and you've got an awesome option with the foundation.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

TFO makes some rods that are cheaper than the BVK and still throw very well. I have a Clouser (~$180) and it's great with the right line. I have the Lefty Kreh Signature Series 2 (~$130) and I trust it to do anything I need as well. I may replace those eventually just because I like new toys, but I've been fishing them for a few years with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Maybe a Sage Motive or Scott Tidal?


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I am also a big fan of the BVK (bought used for 180) and it is a great rod. It's a stiffy fast-action, and the warranty with TFO is also the best in the industry. Another rod you should consider is the Echo Ion XL. It retails at 170 and is honestly a great rod all-around, especially for the price. Although you may be looking for something more high-end, you may want to give the Ion a thought.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Appreciate the input y’all!

It looks like my brand selection may be limited to TFO, Sage, Redington, or G. Loomis based on shop inventory. I’m sure I can find a better deal and have more options to choose from online; however, I have a sizable gift card to this particular shop so would like to purchase there (and also support a local business).


----------

